# Let's do the Math...



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

What does 1 laundry box ko plug + 1 eager young project manager = ??

A blocked laundry line!
You got it!
How do you like to remove these?










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Did he knock it down the drain?


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Plumbus said:


> Did he knock it down the drain?


Yeah. Most homes I work on are brand new and I regularly pull these out. As long as they have not run loads of laundry, I use my ShopVac with hose in standpipe to retrieve these plugs. What I've noticed is it's much easier to retrieve the plug if there is water in the trap 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

When I was in California I was sent to video the main line. New house, occupied for a few months and the builder had to cable it a bunch of times. HO called us for a second opinion. I found a stool flange knockout under the front yard. Thankfully I was able to push it out to the city sewer. HO was happy and pissed at the same time. IIRC they gave me a decent tip, like $40 or something.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

OpenSights said:


> When I was in California I was sent to video the main line. New house, occupied for a few months and the builder had to cable it a bunch of times. HO called us for a second opinion. I found a stool flange knockout under the front yard. Thankfully I was able to push it out to the city sewer. HO was happy and pissed at the same time. IIRC they gave me a decent tip, like $40 or something.


This happens too but more often it's the laundry box ko plug that gets dropped down because the appliance installers try to hide it and not tell anyone. Most times it hasn't made it past the trap so retrieving them not so bad. 
On the one yesterday they had not moved it yet so I had to fill trap with water then use the shop vac to pull it out. When it goes past the sanitary tee, then it's cable and camera time to push that sucka out

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

In one day I had two of these. The other one was a 6” clean out that a plow truck broke off. Getting the crap out of this one I had to sacrifice my leader and retriever. I billed the LL for them and of course he called and *****ed. I told him next time I’ll just call my excavator and he’ll get a bill in the thousands instead of hundreds.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

OpenSights said:


> In one day I had two of these. The other one was a 6” clean out that a plow truck broke off. Getting the crap out of this one I had to sacrifice my leader and retriever. I billed the LL for them and of course he called and *****ed. I told him next time I’ll just call my excavator and he’ll get a bill in the thousands instead of hundreds.


Is that a Batman pin? Cool!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Bat mobile. Section 8 kids thought it would be fun to fill the pipe in the front yard with crap.

Had one years ago where the maintenance guy’s own kid loaded a 12’ deep clean out with rocks. That one had to be dug.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

This is why I really love drain cleaning. Every day is different, every job is different and your skill and knowledge never stops growing.


----------



## Florida Plumber (Aug 27, 2017)

5onthefloor said:


> Yeah. Most homes I work on are brand new and I regularly pull these out. As long as they have not run loads of laundry, I use my ShopVac with hose in standpipe to retrieve these plugs. What I've noticed is it's much easier to retrieve the plug if there is water in the trap
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Good tip, I will have to remember that one!


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Years ago when working with my dad in drain cleaning had a H.O. who house
had a gravel roof some high school kids had got on the roof when nobody 
home and dumped handfuls of rock down the the laundry vent,
when could not get snake down cut open in garage but still could not get 
all the rock out, refer him to a Plumbing Contractor, to open slab and remove
by the way he was the high school teacher who students did this


----------

